# AMD CCC 12.1 WHQL + 12.2 Preview veröffentlicht



## Own3r (25. Januar 2012)

*AMD CCC 12.1 WHQL + 12.2 Preview veröffentlicht*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Seit heute steht der neue AMD Grafikkartentreiber der Version 12.1 WHQL zum Download bereit. Er beinhaltet alle Verbesserungen des 12.1 Preview, welcher schon am 12. Dezember 2011 erschien. Dieser Treiber unterstützt nicht die HD7000 Serie.

*Download 12.1 WHQL: Klick*

Zudem ist der 12.2 Preview Treiber verfügbar. Dieser Treiber ist jedoch auch nicht für die HD7000 geeignet, weshalb AMD zu diesem Treiber rät.

*Download 12.2 Preview: Klick*

Release Notes 12.1 WHQL:



> *RESOLVED ISSUES*
> 
> *Resolved Issues for the Windows® 7 Operating System*
> 
> ...


Release Notes 12.2 Preview:



> *AMD Eyefinity 2.1 technology enhancements*
> Additional resolution support: Users can now choose from a larger set of resolutions when running AMD Eyefinity
> Dynamic  Configuration Changes:  Switching between different display  configurations will occur automatically when physically  plugging/un-plugging displays
> HydraVision enhancements: The Windows Task bar can now be moved and resized based on users preference
> ...


Viel Spaß beim Testen. 
​


----------



## RedBrain (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: AMD CCC 12.1 WHQL veröffentlicht*

Das Treiberpaket hat es sich ordentlich zugenommen. 

Cat 12.1 = 148 MByte
Cat 11.12 = 109 MByte

Ich werde es mal austesten, ob meine bekannten Probleme schon behoben sind oder nicht.


----------



## Vaykir (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: AMD CCC 12.1 WHQL veröffentlicht*

*KEIN *Radeon HD 7970 Support!
Danke AMD (ihr Nasen) -.-


----------



## mister_x_1979 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: AMD CCC 12.1 WHQL veröffentlicht*

wie ist die performance bei dem 12.1 whql hat den schon jemand anzocken können ? ich hatte mit dem preview stottern bei bf3 ! deswegen hatte ich wieder den 11.12 drauf der war dann wieder ok ! 

ttp://benchmark3d.com/amd-catalyst-12-1-preview-driver-benchmark


wie ihr hier in dem link seht war der 12.1 preview auch langsamer ich probier mal den whql und hoffe das das stottern gefixt wurde


----------



## PontifexM (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: AMD CCC 12.1 WHQL veröffentlicht*

also bei mir läuft die preview absolut störungsfrei und stabil ,deshalb werd ich den whql auslassen.


----------



## Dexter74 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: AMD CCC 12.1 WHQL veröffentlicht*



RedBrain schrieb:


> Das Treiberpaket hat es sich ordentlich zugenommen.
> 
> Cat 12.1 = 148 MByte
> Cat 11.12 = 109 MByte
> ...


 

lol, was haben die da reingepackt 11.10 der letzte der bei mir funktionierte hatte noch 79MB


----------



## mister_x_1979 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: AMD CCC 12.1 WHQL veröffentlicht*

also bf3 ist das stottern besser geworden aber bei gleicher einstellung ist mir der 11.12 doch ein stück flüssiger im spiel vor allem beim drehen !

tja die catalyst größe hat mich doch geblendet und man hat gehofft das gegenüber dem preview paar sachen mehr gefixt wurden !!! obwohl ich das problem ab dem 11.11 nicht mehr hatte !!! 

12.2 wo bleibst du


----------



## CentaX (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: AMD CCC 12.1 WHQL veröffentlicht*

Hm, bei nem Kumpel mit ner 560 GTX waren jegliche Abstürze in BF3 nach nem Graka-Treiberupdate weg - Kommentare, darf ich mit HD3870 auch noch sowas erwarten?


----------



## PontifexM (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: AMD CCC 12.1 WHQL veröffentlicht*



mister_x_1979 schrieb:


> also bf3 ist das stottern besser geworden aber bei gleicher einstellung ist mir der 11.12 doch ein stück flüssiger im spiel vor allem beim drehen !
> 
> tja die catalyst größe hat mich doch geblendet und man hat gehofft das gegenüber dem preview paar sachen mehr gefixt wurden !!! obwohl ich das problem ab dem 11.11 nicht mehr hatte !!!
> 
> 12.2 wo bleibst du



 "! ---> 
AMD Catalyst 12.2 Preview - Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User


----------



## rv112 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: AMD CCC 12.1 WHQL veröffentlicht*

Und auch der 12.2 unterstützt die 7900 Reihe nicht. Hallo? Ich hoffe endlich auf einen vernünftigen Treiber, damit BF3 mit der 7970 nicht so zu kämpfen hat


----------



## mister_x_1979 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: AMD CCC 12.1 WHQL veröffentlicht*

den 12.2 probier ich heut abend mal noch gar net gewusst das es denn schon gibt


----------



## Dexter74 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: AMD CCC 12.1 WHQL veröffentlicht*

gibt es keinen Treiber only  download mehr?


----------



## Own3r (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: AMD CCC 12.1 WHQL + 12.2 Preview veröffentlicht*

Den Startpost habe ich jetzt mal aktualisiert und den 12.2 Preview Treiber hinzugefügt.


----------



## PontifexM (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: AMD CCC 12.1 WHQL + 12.2 Preview veröffentlicht*

bissel weniger jammern und einfach mal  . . . - - - - > http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/RC11Driver.aspx

im übrigen weiss man es doch solangsam das man highend bzw ganz neue grafikkarten am besten im regal liegen lässt.


----------



## mumaker (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: AMD CCC 12.1 WHQL veröffentlicht*

Nicht runterladen ! ist wieder mal ein MegaFail!!! meine 5850 läuft jetzt auch ******** und die Bildqualität
ist zum Kotzen verpixelt!


----------



## Dexter74 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: AMD CCC 12.1 WHQL + 12.2 Preview veröffentlicht*

bis jetzt keine Probleme, sogar bei WoW


----------



## PontifexM (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: AMD CCC 12.1 WHQL veröffentlicht*



mumaker schrieb:


> Nicht runterladen ! ist wieder mal ein MegaFail!!! meine 5850 läuft jetzt auch ******** und die Bildqualität
> ist zum Kotzen verpixelt!


 
bisschen genauer bitte ,was ist fail ? dein system oder einer der vorgestellten treiber. . .

habe mir extra die mühe gemacht udn mir den whql 12.1 drauf gemacht  [zuvor 12.1 peview ,der komischweise auch von vielen zerissen wurde der bei MIR anstandslos lief]
ja was oll ich sagen benchmarks keien gemacht aber alles was ich spiele läuft rund , bugfield III und derzeit dead island.


----------



## Own3r (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: AMD CCC 12.1 WHQL + 12.2 Preview veröffentlicht*

Verpixelt könnte auch falsch eingestellte Auflösung bedeuten.


----------



## nick5 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: AMD CCC 12.1 WHQL veröffentlicht*



Dexter74 schrieb:


> gibt es keinen Treiber only  download mehr?


 Frag ich mich auch.Das bedeutet mehr Müll beim De-/Installieren.Schade.


----------



## mister_x_1979 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: AMD CCC 12.1 WHQL + 12.2 Preview veröffentlicht*

werde auch wieder den 11.12 draufmachen bf3 technisch sind beide nieten im gegensatz zum 11.12 der rund und flüssig läuft !!!


----------



## Own3r (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: AMD CCC 12.1 WHQL + 12.2 Preview veröffentlicht*

Hier ist mal ein Benchmark des 12.1 WHQL. KLICK

Man sollte besser den 12.2 nehmen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. Januar 2012)

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem 11.12


----------



## BikeRider (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: AMD CCC 12.1 WHQL + 12.2 Preview veröffentlicht*

Weis jemand was der Treiber mit ner 5870 1Gig bringt ?


----------



## PontifexM (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: AMD CCC 12.1 WHQL + 12.2 Preview veröffentlicht*

nein ,entweder warten bis siche einer meldet oder selbst versuchen.


----------



## Own3r (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: AMD CCC 12.1 WHQL + 12.2 Preview veröffentlicht*

*@OsFrontale*

Schau dir einfach die Benchmarks an und du wist sehen, dass der 12.1 einer der schlechtesten Treiber von AMD ist. Entweder du nimmst den 11.12 oder den 12.2 Preview.


----------



## PontifexM (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: AMD CCC 12.1 WHQL + 12.2 Preview veröffentlicht*

12.2 prev soll angeblich nicht stabil sein.
aber für bf3 besonderst performant.

http://cdn2.benchmark3d.com/benchma...rk/AMD-Catalyst-8.95-17-Jan-Battlefield-3.jpg

wie man sehn kann ist die minimal fps nicht ausser acht zu lassen  deshalb würde ich doch eher zum 12.1 whqol tendieren http://cdn2.benchmark3d.com/benchma...lyst-12.1-WHQL-12.2-Preview-Battlefield-3.jpg


----------



## belle (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: AMD CCC 12.1 WHQL + 12.2 Preview veröffentlicht*

Auf meiner 5850 OC läuft mit dem 12.1 entgegen der bekannten Fehler Saints Row 3 super, die Hänger traten nur mit dem 12.1 Preview auf.


----------



## D3N$0 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: AMD CCC 12.1 WHQL + 12.2 Preview veröffentlicht*



Own3r schrieb:


> *@OsFrontale*
> 
> Schau dir einfach die Benchmarks an und du wist sehen, dass der 12.1 einer der schlechtesten Treiber von AMD ist. Entweder du nimmst den 11.12 oder den 12.2 Preview.


 
Kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen, bei mir läuft der 12.1 ohne jegliche Probleme


----------



## Own3r (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: AMD CCC 12.1 WHQL + 12.2 Preview veröffentlicht*

Ohne Probleme ist ja gut, aber leider ist die Performance nicht so gut wie man erwarten könnte. Immerhin läuft er stabil.


----------



## D3N$0 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: AMD CCC 12.1 WHQL + 12.2 Preview veröffentlicht*

Also Performanceeinbusen konnte ich auch keine feststellen, der Treiber gab mir auch keine Gründe dafür dies zu überprüfen


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. Januar 2012)

Also keiner der beiden lauft gut mit meiner HD7970!

Hab noch immer den exklusiven drauf.


----------

